# ASTANA.KZ - 2006



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

Astana - The Capital of Kazakhstan. population 550.000
the newly reborn city in the middle of nowhere

photo resourse www.photofile.ru


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW...What a great surprise....much better than i can imagine ! 

Thx a lot for posting ! :applause:


----------



## noredmx (Jun 15, 2005)

ASTANA-shing city! Nice to see pics from places we don't see too often on SSC.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Sashka (Jun 1, 2006)

:bow:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Excellent! Qazaqstan is definitely one of my favorite regions, geographically speaking.

*Video of Astana - 8 minutes*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90MDeKW-OIs


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

Wonderful photos from a wonderful city! Go Kazakhstan!!!!!


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Impressive Astana. For its 500.000 inhabitants it has nice buildings and squares.

Only one thing: Don't you think that there are excessive number of adverts on the buildings? I think they spoiled some great views.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

it´s really nice.... on the pix... the quality is usually sucks.... 
here... the "lighter" on fire... (June 06) 
it´s already second time it burned down... hope last time  
:dj:


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Artiom1979 said:


>


What is the name of this building?


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

xAKxRUSx said:


> What is the name of this building?


it´s triumph astany - apartment building, they finished it this year... 
yeah looks like those "seven sisters" in moscow...


----------



## Thunderflip (Jul 15, 2003)

wow, what a beautiful and promising city. For its size, it really is cosmopolitan and it really represents Kazakhstan's booming economy. Almaty would have been a good capital as well. But yeah, these cities seem very developed and it is often quite a surprise, I hope Astana would become a boomtown in the next decade and Kazakhstan, the economic power of Central Asia.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

It's good but not very impressive right now, however this is one of those cities of the future!


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Very well planned and impressive city.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Very Controversial said:


> Very well planned and impressive city.



well, impressive maybe... but not very well planned... come here to see it... sometimes i dont understand... but yeah, at least something new... in this region it´s really unusual....


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Nothing particular...Looks boring..


----------



## Guaro Llanero (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't like the triumph astany; It "seems" like the building in George Orwell's 1984 book...


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

peterthegreat said:


> well, impressive maybe... but not very well planned... come here to see it... sometimes i dont understand... but yeah, at least something new... in this region it´s really unusual....


why are you so negative about it?


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

shayan said:


> why are you so negative about it?



) i´m not negative... it´s just so... it´s a pity to see how they throw money out of window... and few kilometers from astana, people dont have basic services - water, kanalisation, etc.... so when they build something why only for this moment? and i think the quality should be even better than in europe or somewhere else - you have here -40 degrees in winter and +40 in summer... but no, they are trying to build everything very fast and very cheap - and almost every new building has than many many problems you´re not facing somewhrere else... and after three years are costs much higher than at the beginning just bcs you have to rebuild it few times.... 

btw i live here, so it´s just my opinion.... ))


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

The fact that the 'cigarette lighter' building has burnt TWICE speaks volumes about the dismal building standards in place! This is what rampant corruption does when politicos and developers share the same bed. All the Central Asian dictators need to be put in jail!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Marijuana grows freely in the streets? LOL.

I can see why it's now the capital.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

Excuse me, where did you get this photo? I want to try this stuff.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

doesn't look like Marijuana to me, it is rather a common invasive plant that rapidly expands on city lawns and flower beds all over the place....

And this IS the real one:


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Does this city have public transport? Does it have rail planned?


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok. I'm really innocent. Yes. It has transportation. Want to take a cab or a train, it will be my pleasure to send you off.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

ScraperDude said:


> Does this city have public transport? Does it have rail planned?


No.There are no buses nor there are any trains in KZ. Kazakhstanis ride in carts pulled by peasant women dressed in their traditional dark coats and scarlet hats with eagles perched on their arms.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

^^ Can somebody explain to me why when speech comes about Kazakhstan, people start to write something like feverish delirium?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> ^^ Can somebody explain to me why when speech comes about Kazakhstan, people start to write something like feverish delirium?


For that matter can someone explain to me why people always embarrass us, KZ forumers, by asking questions without even raising a finger to do a prior research. 

Of course, Astana just like any other modern city offers all types of affordable public transportation including buses, mini buses, and private taxis. The city is well connected by rail with other urban centers of the nation, Russia, China, and a number of other countries. It is well connected by air and the air service is constantly evolving. In addition, there are plans to build an underground system similar to that of Almaty's.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

All photos © Christopher Herwig

New constructions along the North bank of the Ishim river. In December 1997 the capital of Kazakhstan was moved from Almaty to Astana (meaning capital in Kazak, it was previously called Akmola, and Teslinograd). Construction ever since has been intense, giving the city a modern feel.


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

This tall white structure with a shinny ball on top is called "Baiterek" and contains a viewing area inside the ball. Young girls walking down the pedestrian center of the New City.


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot at 2007-06-26

Inside the ball of the futuristic tower called Baiterek is an imprint of President Nazabaev's large hand which vistors come to place there own hand in and get photographed.


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

The Presidential Palace 


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

The infamous hi-rise office commonly known as "lighter" thanks to its fire-prone nature


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

A newly constructed mosque stands high as a symbol of the reborn spirituality 


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

Russian Orthodox Church


Shot at 2007-06-26

Triumph Astana was shaped as a neo-stalinist palace.


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

New circus looking like a flying saucer


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26

Model of how Astana will look like when the construction is done


Shot with Canon EOS 10D at 2007-06-26



That's it. Thanks for stopping by!


Shot at 2007-06-26


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

plasticboy said:


> No.There are no buses nor there are any trains in KZ. Kazakhstanis ride in carts pulled by peasant women dressed in their traditional dark coats and scarlet hats with eagles perched on their arms.


Nice answer smartass. I could do all the research i want on KZ but the amount of information on YOUR country found on the internet sadly misrepresents KZ therefore I ask my questions on here expecting acurate responses written by people who live there. 

There is also no need to be so defensive it's quite obvious your city is modern and is progressive. I was curious since there are planned NEW sections if public transport is integrated in with the design and that includes the underground you speak of. Pull the stick out of your ass.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

I hate blacks!


----------



## Demis (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi, my name is Demis from London England. I am working on a project regarding the colours in use by the different European police forces, on their vehicles. I badly need photos of all kind of police cars, vans, 4x4s etc, from Kazakhstan, so as to included them in my book. Can anyone help me please? You can also contact me on [email protected]
Thanking you all


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Demis said:


> Hi, my name is Demis I am working on a project regarding the colours in use by the different *European police forces*, on their vehicles. I badly need photos of all kind of police cars, vans, 4x4s etc, from Kazakhstan, so as to included them in my book.


Well, Demis, Kazakhstan is not European, but Asian country. So, to use the information on the Kazakh police, you will have to write new work; about the Asian police forces. :lol:


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

leestat_d_vamp said:


> I hate blacks!


Repeat it 10000 more times. Probably then you will feel little bit better. :bash:


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

is it true that in Kazakstan a women cannot vote but a horse can?


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW!!
Beautiful Astana!!
It looks like a great place to live..


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi! Does anybody have maps of the new developments of the city, together with the old city?

Astana is amazing!


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

The city is coming along great!!


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Xemita said:


> Hi! Does anybody have maps of the new developments of the city, together with the old city?


Here is a rendering showing the proposed new part of the town. Many projects have already been realized, while most are u/c:









Reading the render:
1. Baiterek observation tower
2. Na Vodno-Zelenom residential complex http://bulvar.bazis.kz/
3. Proposed mixed-use complex Emerald Towers http://www.emerald.kz/
4. Severnoe Siyanie ("Northern Lights") residential complex (currently under construction) http://ssiyanie.bazis.kz/
5. the Ministry of Transport and Telecommunications headquarters. More pictures can be viewed here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491519
6. KazMunaiGaz, a national oil company headquarters
7. Keruyen shopping center
8. National Library 
9. the Ministry of Defense headquarters 
10. President Palace
11. Another government building housing the tow chambers of senate
12. Ministry of Foreign Affairs 



I'm not quite positive if there are any maps of the old town, but you're always welcome to browse the following thread about construction developments in the capital below: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=254931


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks. That's a good map.

It's going to be a great city


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

"severnoe siyanie" (aurora) update


----------



## Sashka (Jun 1, 2006)

wow - the first Khan Shatyry constuction picture, that I have seen
Thanks!


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Sashka said:


> wow - the first Khan Shatyry constuction picture, that I have seen
> Thanks!


no problem... will make more pix... can see it from my window  :cheers:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

wow, beautifull!!


----------

